# Modification Or Mutilation



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

On my TT every time I want to check and see if my propane bottle has switched to the other tank I must lift off that big plastic cover and check to see which way the arrow is pointed. Well , today I was installing a door nob in the house and had a hole saw bit in my drill ! I snuck out side when my wife was not watchin and drilled a hole at my regulator. I think its gonna work well .


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

sunnybrook29 said:


> On my TT every time I want to check and see if my propane bottle has switched to the other tank I must lift off that big plastic cover and check to see which way the arrow is pointed. Well , today I was installing a door nob in the house and had a hole saw bit in my drill ! I snuck out side when my wife was not watchin and drilled a hole at my regulator. I think its gonna work well .


I dumped the plastic cover and replaced it with a soft Adco cover. At least when I want to turn on the propane I don't have to pull the thing off - I just unzip the top and pull it back.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

FYI a few folks have tried this. The wife might go for it.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1207696208/gallery_5774_1077_17510.jpg


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

I have the newer style cover with the door on top. It's nice for turning the tanks on and off, but I still don't like the change over valve. It's facing toward the trailer and I have to take off the cover to see what color it is. I used to like the one on my old trailer that turned red and stuck up so you could see which tank was being used.


----------

